# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Из серии "Детки в Сетке" от overload

## overload

*Медвежливость*

Я уснул после битв
сумасшедшего дня,
а к утру (дело было с рассветом)
мне приснился Медвед,
одинокий как я,
и, как я, с рифмоплётским "приветом".

Я гулял по полянам,
давил первоцвет,
и, когда я прилёг под берёзку,
из оврага пришёл
здоровенный Медвед
и, смутясь, попросил папироску.

Я вначале шугнулся -
такой он большой,
ить задавит ещё ненароком,
ну, а он улыбнулся
зубастой башкой
и присел аккуратненько, боком.

-Я - Медвед. Тут живу.
Ем малину и мёд,
по весне - молодые побеги,
я вообще-то не злой,
но, когда разберёт,
обижаюсь на вас, человеки.

Говорит Интернет,
что придуманый я,
и душевный полёт мне неведом.
Коль "Медвед", так "превед",
будто нет у меня
ничегошеньки, кроме преведа.

Я в рисунках такой
здоровенный дебил,
а из пасти - "преведная" фраза.
А ведь я изначально
"сюрприз!" говорил,
переделал же кто-то, заррраза...

Я ведь тоже пишу,
я ведь тоже поэт,
но никак, млин, перо не заточится.
Выхожу почитать -
мне с полянки - "Превед!",
и читать мне им боле не хочецо...

Говорю я ему:
-Ты, Медвед, не грусти,
не любили сперва Маяковского,
да и Пушкин не сразу стишата постил,
а "сюрприз" - это вовсе пиндосское.

Сочини-ка стихи
про родимый овраг,
а я песню на них зашарашу.
Запишу к четвергу,
положу на сервак -
все Винампы в Сети будут наши!

Эхх... с тобой хорошо,
но природа мудра,
снова утро зовёт с петухами...
Ну, бывай. Я пошёл.
Просыпаться пора.
Завтра жду тебя в сон -
со стихами!

Он остался сидеть
у плакучих берёз,
призадумавшись от разговора.
Я проснулся,
оставив ему папирос...
Там, в Медведии,
нет "Беломора".

*   *   *   *   *
*
СтихЪ форумскАвА пАдонГа*

 Я - ни Лермантоф, ни Пушкин,
и ни Фабрик из "Звезды".
Я - крОсавЧеГ VasyaКружкин,
форумчанин хоч куды.

Миня, модеры, не баньте,
я смешной веселый жук.
Я постю куды ни гляньте,
у мине их тыща штук.

Про Винворды, про аккорды,
двацать первый глючный порт,
Даже ффтему про аборты
написал, шта был аборт.

Написали деFFки, значит,
про бальшой размер грудей -
и я пост туды фигачю,
полон я таких идей.

Есть Инет - и Гейтцу слава,
правда, где бабла найти...
Хочь в локалке есть холява,
сотку в месяц - и пости.

Вот в Ираке вышла драка -
напешу и про Ирак,
(лишь не дали бы по с####,
модер - тоже не дурак).

Щаз пожру, пиФФка вкачу я,
сегарету в зубы - жеееесть!
спустят стиХЪ мой ффтопку, чую...
А фигня - другие есть.

----------


## PAN

Игорь! Давай ещё.... :Aga:  ....:biggrin:

----------


## Гуслик

Хорошо! Красавчег!

----------


## overload

Тогда уж "крОсавчЕГ"))))))))))))))
Ффтему если.

----------


## пятачок

Да, про МЕДВЕДА - вещь!!! Три раза перечитывала, прикольно. Еще чего-нибудь ТАКОВА!:))

----------


## overload

*   *   *   
Певица!
  Тонкая натура,
всё впечатляет –
  грудь и ниже...

Ты от того зависишь, дура,
кто текст и музыку напишет.

*   *   *

Я не поэт,
  и слов хвалебных не прошу,
но я пишу о Вас,
  не в силах отказаться.
Уж лучше я про Вас
  чего - то напишу,
чем кто-нибудь другой,
  да хуже раз в пятнадцать.

*   *   *

Пылкой юности удел
трудностью отмечен:
  есть - кого, да не сумел,
  есть - кого, да нечем.

Время съёжило в плече
возрастом полвековым...
  Знаешь - как, имеешь - чем,
  только вот и некого.

*   *   *

----------


## overload

*Дочь

Не пой мне слов, что мы уже отпели,
не надо мыслей, шёпота во сне.
Я две строки спою над колыбелью,
где наша дочь улыбку дарит мне.

Я расскажу ей, уместя в две строчки,
о правде, о любви и о весне,
Она ж сопит, прикрыв ладошки щёчкой
и мило улыбается во сне.

Спит наша дочка. Одеяло сброшено.
Она не знает, как судьба сложна
и видит сон - фантастику из прошлого,
где вместе - папа, мама и она.

*   *   * 

Квадратура круга

У жизни есть четыре стороны.
Она – квадрат.
Одна – когда вокруг тебе видны
там все подряд.

Другая – если прячатся в тиши
все, кто бывал,
И ты их там, как стенки не круши –
Не увидал.

А третья сторона – большая ложь,
сбор разных тел,
и ты там только тех всегда найдёшь,
кого хотел.

А в стороне четыре – правда есть,
она одна,
но тем, кто напролом привыкши лезть,
та не дана.

Ответ готов простым движеньем рук
на сто времён:
поднимем-ка бокалы мы за Круг.
Где нет сторон.
*

----------


## overload

*Я не верю в судьбу.
Я не верю в обиду.
Я не верю в предчувствие близкой беды.
Я качнусь на весах близорукой Фемиды,
Я я сегодня судим.
А судья - это ты.

Я судим за разгул молодых быстролетий,
за часы, что прожил торопясь и греша,
за вино и за ложь... Только жаль, что в ответе
за прошедшее будет не тело - душа.

Та душа, что скрывалась внутри изначально,
бесшабашное тело пытаясь сберечь,
та душа, что ночами безмолвно кричала,
норовя остывающий разум зажечь.

Та душа, что хотела любви и полёта
и рвалась в небеса, не боясь высоты,
та душа, что на самых крутых поворотах
беззаветно спасала от близкой беды.

Та душа, что внутри кругаля нарезала,
ощущая свою половинку вовне,
та, которая мне, не сробев, подсказала,
что ответить на робкий вопрос в тишине.*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я не верю в судьбу.
> Я не верю в обиду.
> Я не верю в предчувствие близкой беды.
> Я качнусь на весах близорукой Фемиды,
> Я я сегодня судим.
> А судья - это ты.
> 
> Я судим за разгул молодых быстролетий,
> за часы, что прожил торопясь и греша,
> ...


В коментариях не нуждается. Браво! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Ok:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Только жаль, что в ответе
> за прошедшее будет не тело - душа.


В ответе - душа, ну а тело - в болезнях.
Записано в книгах, сказаньях и песнях.

Стихи очень понравились.

----------


## Лев

Через неделю юбилей, В. Высоцкому - 70.

«Письмо Высоцкого с того света»

Друзья мои! О чём скажу или спою?
Уж много сказано и спето.
Я – не в аду и не в раю,
К вам обращаюсь с того света.

Могу сказать: «Тот свет не мрак, а Свет.
Его сиянью нет сравненья.
Он в каждом сердце оставляет след,
Чтоб было к Свету устремленье».

Я много выстрадал, любя,
Любили и меня, страдая.
Пил водку и кололся я,
Пытаясь так открыть ворота рая.

И вот я здесь уж много лет –
Для вас, а для меня – мгновенье.
Нисходит на меня Творца – Любовь и Свет,
Не холод смерти и не плоти тленье.

Поверьте! Я не умер, я – живу!
И в вашей памяти, стихах и песнях.
Возможно вновь на Землю я приду,
Любить, страдать мне интересней.

Я не в аду и не в раю, но – где же я?
Наверное, на том я свете.
Надеюсь, всё сказал, друзья,
Мне нечего держать в секрете.

----------


## overload

Полностью автобиографичная песня. Плюса нет.
Кстати, минуса тоже... сапожнег без сапог.

*Я сижу, потихоньку потея,
и жара - хоть ходи в неглиже.
Утром было плюс двадцать и девять,
а сейчас - за тридцатник уже.
 ...эх, сейчас бы махнуть на природу,
 поплескаться в горячей реке...
 но - не волен я двинуть работу,
 хоть подохни - сиди в кабаке.

Лето деньги у публики сдуло,
да и пайка у нас дорога,
полон зал до последнего стула,
ну, а выручки нет ни фига,
 чтой-то публика нынче мельчает,
 изучают по часу меню,
 в результате - закажут по чаю,
 повторяя три раза на дню.

Нас тут двое - ни много, ни мало,
музыканты - особый народ.
Можем мы и блатняк про централы,
и попсу, если очень припрёт.
 Ах, куда же вы делись, клиенты,
 до утра что башляли порой,
 оставляя бармену проценты,
 чтоб на тачке уехать домой.

Вы нас тоже поймите, родные,
нам от вас - на коттедж не скопить.
У бармена - и то выходные: 
раз в неделю хоть водки попить.
 Музыканта ж - никто не жалеет,
 за станок - хоть мороз, хоть жара,
 то напарница снова болеет,
 то хозяин сидит до утра.

Так и тянем ни шатко ни валко
и порою защемит в груди.
Я забыл, что такое рыбалка
и налево давно не ходил.
 Даже если какая-то фея
 вдруг предложит себя напрокат,
 я, во-первых, боюсь гонорреи, 
 во вторых, я немножко женат.

Нынче знойное выдалось лето, 
и не ходят в кабак по жаре.
До двенадцати нету клиента,
все сидят, жрут шашлык на Пахре.
 Эх, пойтить, что ль, чайку забодяжить
 и залить возгоранье души
 иль стрельнуть пару баксов у наших
 и купить корабля анаши.

Время катит, деньки убегают,
я своим кабаком дорожу.
Я житуху свою не ругаю,
на неё - философски гляжу:
 коль на шею гитару навесил,
 так гляди же на жизнь веселей...
 ...а за то, что я пел эту песню, 
 быстро скиньтесь по сорок рублей.

А за то, что я пел эту песню...
можно баксами.
Как вам видней.*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Так и тянем ни шатко ни валко
> и порою защемит в груди.
> Я забыл, что такое рыбалка
> и налево давно не ходил.
>  Даже если какая-то фея
>  вдруг предложит себя напрокат,
>  я, во-первых, боюсь гонорреи, 
>  во вторых, я немножко женат.


Должна сказать Игорь - "автопортет" удался на славу!! :Ok:  :biggrin: 
И вообще...очень классно пишешь.... интересно читать...
А с этого вообще - обхохоталась... "немножко женатый" лабух! Классссс!!!!:biggrin:  :Aga:   :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## overload

Спасибо  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
"Немножко женат" - это не "немножко беременна"... вполне знакомая многим ситуёвина была на тот момент.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ситуёвина


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  хде ты только находишь, такие слова....:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Вот всякие фигогулины почему-то легко запоминаются...
Потому что с чем-то рифуются, наверное.
До сих пор помню цитату из институтского учебника: "*Илья Ильич Мечников считал, что гаструляция путём инвагинации в процессе эволюции вытекает позднее из униполярной иммиграции*"...:wink: (Натали, "Зоология беспозвоночных", страница где-то 28 примерно)
Ну, как звучит? Песня просто! Грех не запомнить такое :biggrin:

----------


## overload

*Valera*, *Звёздочка*, *Лев*
спасибо за тёплые отзывы!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> "Илья Ильич Мечников считал, что гаструляция путём инвагинации в процессе эволюции вытекает позднее из униполярной иммиграции"..


Полный отпадддддд.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Хде новые стихи?:mad: :biggrin:  На проверку зашла.... :Aga:

----------


## overload

_Подражание Владимиру Владимирычу (да не ТОМУ!!!!)_

*Москва...
Стоокая, сторотая, стоглавая,
рваными венами улиц сшита.
Я
в народопотоке плаваю,
между бомжами и рекламным шиком.
Москва!
Иностранец в восторге: -Охх!
Кремль! мавзолей! матрёшки на столиках...
Столица наша - из тех балдох,
что светит всем, но не греет нисколько.
Москва,
вздохом автомобильным сопя,
пробки и стройки кроет по матери.
Москва любит - только себя,
остальных - терпит:
гастарбайтеры!...
Партии,
грязь предвыборных гонок,
урочий взгляд
из-за бизнесной ширмы,
тут королями - гламурный подонок,
полупедераст
и главарьша фирмы...

Скорость,
скорость...
Москва расторможена,
наглые,
разные,
громкие,
гордые
тысячи серых машин растаможенных
тычут друг в друга
зубастыми мордами...

...и среди этой толпы,
духоты
темноты,
тесноты -
Ты.

Я и не знал, что Тебя повстречаю
в городе,
полном воров и правительства.
Нет для меня тут
ни зла, ни печали.
Я очевидного не замечаю,
и Москва для меня -
лишь Твоё местожительство.*

----------


## overload

В меня отстрелялся, ну бля, не попав,
снайпер из тамошних войск.
И я, по нему всю обойму отдав,
даже по каске не полз.
Потом, после жуткого артогня
мы выбрались на нейтралку.
Я дал прикурить. Он - не тронул меня,
в упор тратить пулю - жалко.
Сидим. Говорим. Я пытаюсь понять
его своим русским мозгом,
-Зачем ты в меня пытался стрелять?
а он всё бухтит на пиндосском.
Ему: -Да мне пофигу ваш президент,
и ваш непокойный раж...
а он: - Тут не личности, а - прецедент,
и, кстати, мне пофиг - ваш...
Я в раж: -Ну, допустим, в меня попадёшь,
тебе - призовые грины?
А он: -Попаду, или смажу - так что ж,
моей-то не будет вины.
Я тоже солдат. И в душе я - боец,
и будет такая х@йня,
что коли промажу я в твой холодец - 
осудят как гада - меня.
...Сидели. Курили. Потом он уполз
на точку - отстреливать наших.
... Я видел в прицел молчаливый вопрос:
Зачем нам друг друга ебашить?

_Написано 20 лет назад, изменил только "на пиндосском", тогда не было таких понятий.
Там было так:
...его своим русским умом...
..а он всё бухтит на своём"._

----------


## oskar_65

Классная тема!Всё понравилось,молодчина! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

> Написано 20 лет назад,


16 лет назад:

...А как-то снайпер
Долбил с утра,
Достал подлец,
Пригнали "Шилку",
Шмальнули раз
Да по горам
Со всех стволов
Зубодробилки...
Накрыли,вроде,
Пошли бойцы -
Проверить надо
И ствол - не шутки.
Идут обратно,
В руках - мультук
И сердце,
Вырванное из грудки...

----------


## PAN

Перечитал...
Нервно курю...

----------


## Очарование

> в результате - закажут по чаю,
> повторяя три раза на дню.


Игорь, а разве я этого не слышала в твоем исполнении????????????? мне кжется есть эта песня у меня!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
а вообще-то просто БРАВО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## overload

Есть,но слова я написал в 2000-м году, а плюсовку - только этим летом.

----------


## igord

*overload*,

 :Ok:

----------


## overload

Подари мне любовь. Подари,
Чтобы тонкая, как тростиночка,
чтобы лёгкая, словно вышивка,
чтобы яркая, словно вишенка... эх,
подари мне любовь, подари.

Принеси мне любовь, принеси,
чтобы сладкая, как у мёда смак,
чтоб небесная, паутинка как,
чтоб немелось внутрь оторопью как... эх,
принеси мне любовь, принеси.

Мне любовь отвечала вдруг:
-А чего тебе мне себя дарить?
А чего тебе мне себя нести?
А чего себя мне тебе отдать?
Подойдёшь - возьмёшь.
Если сможешь.

----------


## overload

В сумраке песен одна, затаясь,
спросит:
-Ты ж аксакал,
на башке уж не хайр - 
проседь,
руки теряют в дрожании пальцев
ручку,
мозг не сумел всунуть рифмы сквозь пяльца,
сучку...
Где разноплановость?
Честность, сюжет?
Правда?
А я скажу...
Я всё, думал, сделаю
завтра.
Завтра прошло,
наступило вчерашнее.
Снова
я вспоминаю,
а новое - 
снова так ново...
Не успеваю
за завтрашним будущим, право...
Вот и пишу о былом,
тарахтя старой клавой.

----------


## Markovich

*overload*,
 Не ординарно,талантливо и правдиво!

----------


## Витка

> Подари мне любовь. Подари,


Уже на музыку положил???

----------


## overload

Нет ещё... не в состоянии.

----------


## PAN

> не в состоянии.


Как нога???

----------


## overload

Ну как... она поломана (=она утонула).
Лечим.

----------


## overload

Я обычный репер,
йо-йо,
йо...
...йо...
Вы особо не ругайте
на поэзию моё.

У меня образованье - 
классов шесть-пять,
мать,
млять,
жаль, что на "ё" не получилось рифму дать.

Я тоже музыкант,
я... -я!!
У меня треков в ФрутиЛупе до.....я,
правда, почему-то не пойму я, почему
все они на@@@ не нужны никому...
кому...
...кому...
Кому отдать
всё то, что я ночами порывался миру дать,
поддать,
продать, 
порвать,
в кровать...
Девочка, не хочешь мне чуть-чуть немного дать?

О-Йооо! 
Тимати - 
курит и плюёцца,
у него - 
сто третья рифма не поёцца,
а мне пох,
а мне пох,
я любую рифму уложу на третий слог,

йе, йе...
...йе...
...чёта все стихи уже закончились во мне...

----------


## overload

По длинному фронту активов-валют
пиндос пробирается ловко.
Валюту сдают.
И я сдаю
свою краснокожую сторублёвку.
К купюрам одним -
улыбка во рте,
к другим - отношение в меру.
С почтеньем берут, например, вон те -
с невзрачным названием "евро".
Глазами
богатого дядю едя,
лижа ему всё, что лижется,
берут,
словно бабу у лоха сведя,
зелёные,
с Франклином, ижицы.
Юани - пиндос протирает глаза,
в юани - глядит, как в афишу коза,
в сверхпатриотическом трансе :
откуда,мол,
и что это за
китайская эспансия?
И, не повернув
зубастых голов,
хрустя между дел апельсином,
хватают без слов
валюту хохлов
и всяких прочих грузинов.
И вдруг -
как будто во рту паровоз
скривил улыбку треклятую:
это схватил
господин пиндос
мою бумаженцию
мятую..
Берёт - как бомбу,
берёт - как ежа,
как пояс шахида верности,
берёт
как будто бычок у бомжа,
подёргиваясь
от нервности.
В глазах -
государства посмялись в омлет,
неважно -
ПапУа иль ПАпуа,
и видит внизу:
"Казначеем - Волдед,
и Центробанк - 
Папа.".

----------


## oskar_65

> И вдруг -
> как будто во рту паровоз
> скривил улыбку треклятую:
> это схватил
> господин пиндос
> мою бумаженцию
> мятую..
> Берёт - как бомбу,
> берёт - как ежа,
> ...


Выстрелил, слов нет.  :Ok:

----------


## overload

Не смейтесь над солдатскими медалями.
Невзрачными. Простыми. Незатейными.
Они - не благородного металла,
но вымочены Волгами и Рейнами.

Они не так уж за войну и чищены,
они побиты, выжжены, царапаны.
Они блиндажным блядством не напичканы
и блатом генеральским не захапаны.

Они даны за кровь, что столько весит,
что вам за жизнь столь золота не дали.
И ты, пузатый гад на "мерседесе" -  
заткнись, узря солдатские медали.

----------


## Витка

*overload*, а второе почему не выставил???

----------


## overload

*Витка*,
 а я её забыл... отпости тут, у тебя же есть.

----------


## overload

*А я поэтом этому, поэт тому,
вот потому поэт я и поэтому.*

----------


## overload

* * *
Посмотрел чиновник на закат,
в полушарьи радость убывает:
-Эх... какой немыслимый откат!
И - опять на запад уплывает.
* * *
Я с детства в память вставил галку:
мигает - "скорая" летит.
...вот едет депутат с мигалкой.
Ему там тоже сердце мстит?
* * *
Депутаты порешили,
что в метро цена вздымится.
Мда... а как они в машине
знают, что в метро творится?
* * *
Страна наплодила хозяев бульон.
Россия - едина, а 3,14дят - мильон.
Приснился мне сон: я в стране господин,
кругом миллионы, а 3,14жу один. 
* * *

----------


## Витка

*overload*, конечно есть. Ты же знаешь, что я храню такие вещи. Выкладываю.

*СНАЙПЕР*
(муз. и сл. Игорь Деловой)

1. Вьюжило кружево зимних военных ночей.
Над передком громыхали огни невзначай.
Ты так продрог, незаметный, невзрачный, ничей,
ложку неловко воткнув в незавареный чай,

И, потянув самокрутку, чуть пряча в руке,
крепко задумался, крепче чем спирт в котелке.

2. Свищут шальные посылы немецких МГ,
Песню поёт втихаря седоусый сапёр.
Ты чертыхаешься, ложку ища в сапоге
что-то бормочешь про слишком заметный бугор,

и, допивая крутой кипяток котелка,
ты уползаешь в обманчивый свист ветерка.

3. Это война. Тут нигде победителей нет.
Снайпер заполз под холодный сухой бересклет.
Чуть шевельнулся, втянул под шинельку сапог,
с той стороны это видел в прицел их стрелок...

Выстрел-щелчок... Головою уткнулся в приклад...
Много ли ночью палит наугад немец-гад.

4. Ночь. Темнота. Не увидишь, не спросишь, не дашь.
Новый стрелок завалился к нам с тыла в блиндаж.
Руки согрел на горячем чужом котелке,
выкурил скрутку, винтовку забрал в уголке,

Снова исчез силуэт на полоске ничьей...
Вьюжило кружево зимних военных ночей.

З.Ы, Прикольные частушки чуть выше :)))) Как обычно - правдивые...

----------


## overload

Пасиба, Викентик. Никогда не сомневался в твоей способности запомнить и сохранить, чем я, в общем, обделён по жизни.

----------


## overload

Человек не боится любви,
хоть она слишком горькой бывает.
Зря иные вздымают запястья в крови,
говоря, что любовь убивает.

Человек не боится любить,
ночью бредя в сомненьи и страхе.
В человеке любви не удастся остыть
даже если ведёт она - к плахе.

Пусть любовь отвергает и бьёт,
на виски белоснежья уронит,
Никуда от любви человек не уйдёт,
а уйдёт - она тут же догонит.

Пусть любовь огрубляет сердца,
пусть минуты в часы превращает,
пусть - ни шагу, где надо идти до конца,
пусть мешает, пугает, стращает,

отнимает высоты у крыл
и старит - даже это не страшно.
Если только секунду ты в жизни любил,
остальное - не так уж и важно.

----------


## Лев

> Если только секунду ты в жизни любил,


Сильно! :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

Любовь без полутонов.
Любовь бела снежинка.
И гормональная любовь,
Порочная блондинка.
Ты вхож в аппартаменты
Любви? ты гость желанный?
Ты заправляешь ленты
В её парик стеклянный?

Любовь красна, как кровь,
Как алая гвоздика,
Как маки на плечах холмов,
Как первая брусника.
Ты знаешь средство от любви?
Читай, противоядие..
Ты ищешь преданной любви?
Или хотя б участия..

----------


## overload

** * *
У человечества в крови
противоречий постоянство:
Один - пьянеет от любви,
второй же - просто любит пьянство. 

* * *

Эх, кому оно
можется,
а кому никак
не сварится...
Песню написать
хочется,
а никак слова
не сладятся.

А никак душа
не выльется,
а никак мозги
не вспарятся,
нонеча талант
немтырится,
нонеча слова
шугаются.

Было поле, ширь
непахана,
просквозить целинку
лемехом,
ну, а нынче это -
за ..уем,
и пахать сегодня
не ...уя.

Ноне грамотой
не обидели,
ноне правит Ворд
каждый проблеск, нах,
Ноне каждый кент
с Интелом -
Шнитке,
или, типа, Йоган Бах.

Ноне - Вася я,
ака Сидоров,
написал я трек
в Виртуал ДиДжей,
напихали в комп
композиторов -
а реальных - гнать,
лузеров, взашей,

Эх, кому оно можется,
эх, кому оно кОтится...

И верёвкой творчество лОжится
под того, кем оно плОтится. 
*

----------


## Kliakca

> У человечества в крови
> противоречий постоянство:
> Один - пьянеет от любви,
> второй же - просто любит пьянство.


Как всегда, в 10 ! kiss

----------


## Kliakca

> Пусть любовь огрубляет сердца,
> пусть минуты в часы превращает,
> пусть - ни шагу, где надо идти до конца,
> пусть мешает, пугает, стращает,
> 
> отнимает высоты у крыл
> и старит - даже это не страшно.
> Если только секунду ты в жизни любил,
> остальное - не так уж и важно.


Ммммммм, класс!!!

----------


## Валерьевна

> У человечества в крови
> противоречий постоянство:
> Один - пьянеет от любви,
> второй же - просто любит пьянство.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 



> Эх, кому оно можется,
> эх, кому оно кОтится...


 :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 
Это что ж за стон?
Это что ж за плач?
Эт кого судьба
пнула будто мяч?
Может кризис, друг,
перепутал цель,
Из финансов вдруг - 
в душу, как в постель?
Скрежетят слова,
Не хотят идти,
Просит их душа,
Неее, - тепло внутри.
А реальность бьёт - 
душем ледяным.
Вроде и помыт,
Только стал больным.:eek:

----------


## Kliakca

> Это что ж за стон?
> Это что ж за плач?


Народная Фольклористика. :Aga:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Народная Фольклористика.


От истины, не далеки,
хоть прочитали две строки.
Истоки мудрости – в  народе
Все поколения находят. :Aga: 
Ну ладно,
Рассмотрю как комплимент.:wink:

----------


## overload

Любовь - 
обоюдоострый меч.
Справится и с чёртом, 
и с блядью.
Но кому-то - 
лезвием оплечь,
а кому-то - 
так... по яйцам рукоятью.

* * *

мысли блондинки:

Как бы так похудеть,
чтобы десять килограммов в один пук пропердеть?

* * *


мысли унисекса:

Ночь прошла
будто вжжж-ж-жик,
мысли - как драже:
я сегодня мужик
или нет уже?

----------


## overload

Чай,
которого не хочется.
Друг,
которого не слышится.
"Бонд",
которое не курится,
слог,
который не напишется.

Мысль,
в которой Бог и лешие,
разум,,
что по жизни мается...
... и она,
которая ушедшая,
и любовь,
которая ломается.

----------


## пятачок

Вот умеют же люди так остро мысли в поэзию облекать! Читал бы и читал...Оverload, спасибо! :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> Вот умеют же люди так остро мысли в поэзию облекать! Читал бы и читал...Оverload, спасибо!


*Любовь - 
обоюдоострый меч.
Справится и с чёртом, 
и с блядью.
Но кому-то - 
лезвием оплечь,
а кому-то - 
так... по яйцам рукоятью.* :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

- Скажите мне, осталась тайна
Какая-нибудь, где-нибудь?
На дне, быть может, океана,
Или Луну мне обогнуть?

А может в шахту да поглубже,
И нечто раскопать тайком?
Иль в Антарктиде среди стужи
Найти оазис подо льдом?

В коварных дебрях Амазонки,
В пещерах карстовых, авось?
На Гималайской, на сторонке
Поближе к небу.. не вопрос!

Я отыщу, я докопаюсь!
Вы только подскажите, где!

- Ну ты болван, я поражаюсь!
Все тайны в Женщины П"зде!!!

Она была и есть загадка,
Всё остальное просто миг..
Ты ищешь мира и порядка?
Познай Жену свою, Мужик!

----------


## overload

В жизни нет причин, чтоб жить.
Что такое жизнь? Да скука.
Не перечить, не грешить,
да терпеть соседа-суку.

Не набить бы по нутру
с утреца ему ибало,
не переть его сестру
и жену (ну, мля, бывало...),

В жизни надо не грешить,
ну, а как, чтоб без и возле???
Я грешу затем, чтоб жить.
А набьют ибало - после.

----------


## oskar_65

Радует одно - потОм!
Сбудется, но чуть попозже.
А пока слепым кротОм -
Жизнь.. на что это похоже?

На соседку, на мента,
С поросячьими глазами..
Что? вчера была не та
Физия?.. гадайте сами..

Зеркала.. они всё врут!
В них ты не увидишь ада,
Где тебя наверно ждут
Все, кого считал за гада.

Отвязалась, понеслась
Как-то жизнь по буеракам..
Раньше в небеса рвалась,
А теперь ползком, да раком..

Вот, казалось, осознал,
Крылья отскоблил от грязи.
Заискрился, засиял..
То не брюлики, а стразы!

Фальшь.. и крылья за спиной,
Лучше пусть набьют ибало.
Грех для жизни сын родной.
Более.. её Начало.

----------


## overload

Дайте мне простую жизнь.
Самую простенькую... жизнюшечку.
Чтоб в две строчки её уложить,
в зарплаточку и в подушечку,

В кофе с утра, в окна росы,
в бутер примерно вкусный,
и на работе жопо-часы,
где я, необузданый?...

Времени рать, а завтра помирать,
жизнь улетела налётом-колядом...
...знает лишь мать, каково умирать
неузнанным, неясным, непонятым.

----------


## overload

Жизнь - она скотина без прикрас.
То толкнёт, то мучит, то обидит...
Мы не любим тех, кто любит нас,
влюблены ж - в того, кто ненавидит.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Я жизнь прожил наоборот,
хоть мне орала жизнь: -Вперёд!!!...

----------


## Валерьевна

> Я жизнь прожил наоборот,


 :flower: 
истина неизречённая – 
это то, что я усвоила.
мы живём, как обречённые,
да ещё душа зашторена,
а улыбка Бога вечная,   
даже веры не касается.
все равны…, 
по-человечески,
каждому Он улыбается…
<<<>>>>
ещё есть прикуп...., всё наладится!  :Aga: :wink:

----------


## overload

Знал бы прикуп - в Сочи бы купался... :smile:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Знал бы прикуп - в Сочи бы купался...


*Не факт! 
Вот факт!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********org/785714.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## overload

Это прикол, а не жизнь.

----------


## oskar_65

Мой жёсткий диск
Раделён на четыре:
Музыка, спорт и семья,
А четвёртый - корзина,
Где негатив прячу я.

Только в свойствах у ней
Есть настройка одна..
Не очистить корзину,
Хранить до конца.

Антивирус - прощение,
Не подлежит обновлению..
Опера - только окно на балкон
С фонарём..
Зависают тишком
Мои приводы-ноги,
Глаза - даймон тулсы..
Жив невербально пока
Позволяют ресурсы.

----------


## overload

Компьютер подохнет,
корзина засохнет,
Я в плаче и шоке
от *оскараоке*...
:smile::smile::smile:

Хороший термин придумал, а? Приоритет, чур, за мной!!!  :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

> Хороший термин придумал, а?


Замечательный!
доля, однако, полагается.. наЩальник :smile:

----------


## Ладушка

> оскараоке..


Оскар-ака  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> Оскар-ака


Ладушка-хон  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## overload

Лучом свечу,
рассекая мрак.

Долой свечу - 
вечно колеблется...

Я так хочу - 
и да будет так!

Вырвался лучик из бренного тельца,

Сшил
тьму
в тонкую нитку,
закрутил её - 
в узелок и прочь!
Свет
убирает обмана накидку,
ужасы ночи
канули в ночь.

Луч
рассекает зло и неправду,
но - расстояние гасит беспечность,
свет - замигает,
риск - не оправдан,
и батареек внутри - не на вечность...


Я - свет,
прямой, простой, безобманный...
Я - 
всего лишь фонарик карманный.

----------


## Kliakca

> Жизнь - она скотина без прикрас.
> То толкнёт, то мучит, то обидит...
> Мы не любим тех, кто любит нас,
> влюблены ж - в того, кто ненавидит.


kiss

----------


## overload

*   *   *
Ненавязчиво найти,
ненавязчиво втереться,
Ненавязчиво придти
(хорошо, что не впереться),

ненавязчивый роман,
ненавязчивое слово,
ненавязчиво в карман
(а потом - опять и снова),

ненавязчива постель,
ненавязчивые руки...

ненавязчивый кобель,
ненавязчивая сука.

*   *   *

Я гнал поставленный вопрос,
но убедился в этом лично:
Любовь разваливает мозг
и синтезирует вторично.

Стучит упрямо мозжечок:
-Я тут главнее, дурачок!

*   *   *

Небо,
прошу, 
замолчи,
не реви...

Дождь - 
это слёзы
ушедшей любви.

Долгих дождей
нам, прошу, не готовь...

Скроются тучи.
Вернётся любовь.

----------


## Skadi

Недостижимость отравляет.
Мозги – реальности рабы –
Надежду в душу не пускают,
И сожаленьем - это «бы»!
Казнит 'заботливая' память,
Храня любви цветные сны…
Сварливой жизни вечно лаять
На нас за то, что ей должны…

----------


## oskar_65

> ненавязчива постель,
> ненавязчивые руки...
> 
> ненавязчивый кобель,
> ненавязчивая сука.



Класс-концерт!
А ну к станку,
Стихотворцы-балерины!
Вот, что надобно стиху - 
Кратко-ёмкость афоризма.

----------


## oskar_65

Чем больше артист,
Тем и пауза дольше.
И зритель спокоен
Покуда, не ропщет.

Затем начинают
Поскрипывать стулья..
И кашель.. и шум
Раздражённого улья.

Волна нарастает
И бьётся в кулису..
Никто ведь не знает,
Как плохо артисту.

И что же с того?!
Как насчёт "приручили"?
Толпе нужно знать,
Что о ней не забыли!

Но даже
Назначили
Время и место.
Условно..
Досрочно
Ваш выход,
Маэстро!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Никто ведь не знает,
> Как плохо артисту.





> Толпе нужно знать,
> Что о ней не забыли!


и пусть Станиславский
играет в «Не верю»,
волненье артиста 
толпа не измерит,
помятые чувства,
расправьте, Маэстро,
пройдитесь по жизни,
хотя б, анапестом…




> Ваш выход,
> Маэстро!


 :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## overload

"Накормим мы народ!!! Дай, Боже, сил!!!" - 
чиновники в собрании галдели.

Народ давно себя бы прокормил,
коль эти б вот... на шее не сидели.

----------


## overload

Как люблю я государство Катманду!
Я пешком в него, наверное, пойду.
Или собственный "Дримлайнер" поведу,
чтобы как-то очутиться в Катманду.

И, признаться, до сих пор я не решу,
но, конечно, по прибытии спрошу,
поначалу отвкусив всех местных блюд:
как себя там называет местный люд.

Катмандейцы? Катмандовцы? Катманды?
Как ни скажешь - толерантности кранты,
Катмандуры? Катмандяди? Катманманы?
И уже достал кредитку из кармана...

Мне бы в номер бы мулаточку-подружку...
...вот пришла. А как назвать-то? Катмандушка?
Наши русские простые падежи
местным штирлицам дадут ату: вяжи!

Посидел я и подумал: нет, ребятки,
нафига мне катмандучьи непонятки.
Не приеду я - и скажут: молодец...
и стихам моим - законный катмандец.

----------


## PAN

> Как люблю я государство Катманду!


Укатал, шельмец... :Grin:

----------


## overload

Не горд я многими грехами,
но одному бы плюсик дал:
что я обычными стихами
аж дядю Пашу укатал.

----------


## overload

"Обоих родителей чёрту отдаст".
...биллборд. Объявленье. "Эраст Педергаст".

----------


## PAN

> Не горд я


Игорь, обещаю крепко подумать над достойным ответом... :Grin: ... :br:

----------


## overload

Подумай. Кре-е-епко подумай, прежде чем подумать...  :Smile3:  Ведь я на каждую думку четверостишием выстрелю)))

----------


## PAN

> Не горд я многими грехами,
> но одному бы плюсик дал:
> что я обычными стихами
> аж дядю Пашу укатал.


Поэтов много, то не ново,
Но я не всех поставлю в ряд...
Читая перлы Делового -
Всегда "укатываться" рад... :Grin:

----------


## overload

Я много строк и многострочия
всю жизнь в блокнотиках копил.
Но где х.... , п..... , где многоточия - 
то модератор Пан влепил.

----------


## PAN

> Я много строк и многострочия
> всю жизнь в блокнотиках копил.


Я много повидал воочию, 
Порою очень резок был...
Нас жизнь приводит к многоточию...
А точку ставить - выше сил...

----------


## PAN

*"Ул. Лабухов"*

По улице Бабруйска, гордо,
В широких клетчатых штанах,
Идет Поэт походкой твердой
И посылает скуку на*...
 :Grin: ...

----------


## overload

Пашка силён... Я замолкаю.

----------


## PAN

> силён...


Спасибо... :br: 




> замолкаю


Не вздумай... :Nono:

----------


## Ладушка

Порадовали :flower: 
Оба. :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Порадовали


Эт, точно! :Ok: 
Вернулся Маэстро,
Катмандец анапесту
И сразу же в темке 
И шумно и тесно… :Yahoo:

----------


## overload

Запрятал город шум моторный, свет лунный в переулки влез. Будь проклят  вечер тот, в который я сел писать для песни текст! Покуда Гейтсову  систему грузил в себя системный блок, я сел, и для начала тему решил  придумать - и не смог. Любовь! Непознанная ниша, казалось - эх, вперёд,  творец... но нынче о любви не пишет, наверно, разве что мертвец.  Сверкнула мысль, легка, как воздух - опередил Михайлов Стас: про мир,  про солнце и про звёзды он спел пятнадцать тысяч раз. Про осень спел  "Лицей", про лето когда-то Шатунов творил, про сиськи, жопы и "про это"  недавно Гуф наговорил. О чести, доблести, отваге - то, от восторга  трепеща,  белесый Харатьян при шпаге в "Гардемаринах" нам вещал. О  сердце, мозге, Лунах, лонах, квартире, душе и душе и о мобильных  телефонах - про всё написано уже... Не внял я слабости минутной,  компьютер пнул - и он затих...

...и вышел стих о том, как трудно
в наш век придумать новый стих.

----------


## overload

:Aga:

----------


## Лев

> ...и вышел стих о том, как трудно
> в наш век придумать новый стих.


Ещё труднее стих читать,
Когда он прозою записан.
И остаётся репу почесать,
Что как компьютер та зависла :Taunt:

----------


## overload

Быкова почитай  :Smile3:    У него таких стихов - полно.

----------


## overload

У нас в России две беды,
извечных два порока.
Одна из них - конечно, ты,
и - точно, не дорога.

----------


## PAN

Игорь... :Ok: ........... :br:

----------


## Валерьевна

> У нас в России две беды,


И ещё горе в ней от ума,
Уникальная наша страна…
8)

----------


## overload

- Скажи, ракетчик, где же твои дети?
Четвёртый год с женой, что за напасть?

-А не всегда в поспешно пущенной ракете
срабатывает головная часть.

----------


## PAN

> Там... там-тарам, там-тарам.


У меня с твоей авы и подписи ассоциация ушла в Лукаса...)))




> Там, там, там, 
> Там-тадам, там-тадам...



Ну и уржака на тему...)))

----------

overload (04.07.2018)

----------

